# Duda con selector de altavoz



## visualbmiguel (Dic 6, 2011)

El selector de altavoz además de conmutar entre un altavoz y otro
¿La potencia será la misma de la que me proporcione el amplificador?
¿Se utiliza este aparato para que no se queme el amplificador?
¿Sirve de protección para los altavoces?


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 6, 2011)

Supuestamente solamente cambia de uno a otro ... La potencia NO sera la misma ya que si conectas los dos a la vez... se ponen en paralelo los parlantes . Ante eso tene cuidado con la impedancia de los que le conectas. Normalmente admiten 2 juegos de parlantes de 8 Ohm... si pones alguno de 4 .. vuela!
NO sirve de proteccion .


----------



## visualbmiguel (Dic 10, 2011)

entendido.
Gracias por tu informacion


----------

